# Gonna raise some eyebrows...



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

...who else thinks Cobia are terrible to eat? I love catching them but give every single one away


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Ill come pick them up. Just give me a call and Ill be on my way.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Cobia is way down on my list of fish I choose to eat, probably closer to the bottom for salt water fish.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Cobia*

Not my favorite but I will eat them better than AJ or kings but not by much


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

There are few saltwater fish offshore I'd turn down. I have my favorites. 'Grouper, Mahi' but I like fish.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't consider them bad , but definitely not the best or my favorite by far.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Fun to catch, taste like chicken...

Good fresh grilled, frozen harder to make good.

Still better than BoBo's


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

knot @ Work said:


> Fun to catch, .................................
> 
> Still better than BoBo's



That's a fact! :yes:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Only care from them fried. They taste like catfish to me then.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

They'll make a turd. Not top fare to me. They OK if done right though...


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Chris V said:


> ...who else thinks Cobia are terrible to eat? I love catching them but give every single one away


I have been saying that for years. All I heard was how great they were so when I caught my first, I cooked some on the grill that night. Ok, but not even in my top 10.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I've never eaten cobia. Hard to beat wahoo, tuna, and mahi though.

Those are my favorites, in that order. Honorable mention goes to grouper.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree... not all that good. Give me trigger fish throats anyday!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

A friend of mine who is a successful offshore fisherman has a saying that they are an overgrown catfish that tastes like s--t!!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

The closest relative to the cobia is the remora and NOBODY will touch one of those.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I feel the same way about pompano. I mean, they're good, I just don't see what all the fuss is about...love catchin 'em though! 

My favs...reds, black snap, crappie, spanish, trigger, tuna, flounder, shellcracker, ling, king, bluegill, red snap, specks, grouper, stripers/hybrids, mullet...ok, ok, pompano too. What can I say? I love 'em all! 'cept catfish...but they'll eat.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

And people wonder why I stay in the pompano hole more often than I'm looking for Cobia..


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Ive always had good luck stuffing them with a crab cake type mix. The fillets hold up to being stuffed and put on the grill. But I can agree with most, awesome catch but way better eating fish out there. Mahi is probably #1 for me cause there's so many things to do with it


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Whats a cobia???:whistling:


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Have to agree fun to catch but not that great to eat I'll take mullet over cobia


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Man, I thought I was alone!!! I had been hearing all the hype for years and finally got some one day, ate it and was like "wtf..... Really?"


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Fresh spring mullet


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

I am surprised the majority feel that way, I like them wrapped in bacon tossed on the grill. Maybe it is the bacon?


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Anybody notice something here ?*

Thin fish cooks better (most of the time) .Try taking a slab of cobia and re-filleting it about 3/4" thick. I do that with larger grouper and dolfin , and it makes all the difference since you don't have to "overcook" and it is way more tender...


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I turn them loose or give them away. They are neat to catch once in a while but when it comes down to it they are an oil rig trash fish.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Never had one, so hey if one of ya'll catch one and don't want it I'll take it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I was wondering of I should start a support group, but it seems like there wouldn't be enough coffee and doughnuts to last for this large of a club!


Don't get me wrong, I love Cobia as a sport fish and superb sight casting target, but after the hookup and first run Im ready to repeat the first steps


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yall be Cray Cray. Cobia is fantastic. Catch, put on ice, slice thin, serve with ponzu and wasabi and I'm in heaven. Cobia is very unique in both flavor and texture and as sashimi its one of my favorites. I didn't get one last year but if they lowered the size limit an inch I would of had at least a dozen!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Every time I spear one...I give it away.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

JD, last year was the worst cobe run I've experienced. It may be wishful thinking, but I don't think it gets worse than that (knock on wood)


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

TOBO said:


> I am surprised the majority feel that way, I like them wrapped in bacon tossed on the grill. Maybe it is the bacon?


LOL. You could wrap a turd in bacon and it would probably taste good...figurativelyspeaking of course.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Horrible image just came to mind


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Worn Out said:


> Thin fish cooks better (most of the time) .Try taking a slab of cobia and re-filleting it about 3/4" thick. I do that with larger grouper and dolfin , and it makes all the difference since you don't have to "overcook" and it is way more tender...


This definitely helps with any thicker fish. 

Question, do those of y'all that like mahi and/or wahoo better even have taste buds?


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Not one of my favorites, but dipped in egg and covered with a mixture of Italian Breadcrumbs, garlic salt, parmesan cheese, then baked, is pretty tasty!


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Cut em into 1/4" thick pieces, coat with italian bread crumbs, deep fry, and sprinkle with sea salt. YUM!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Come ci, come ca.
Don't particularly target them, but if a legal one ends up boatside, in the box.
Preparation techniques is the key as others mentioned on this thread.

catch 'em up.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brad King said:


> I agree... not all that good. Give me trigger fish throats anyday!


I concur!!
they'll work for a big fish fry, that's about it. Cobia ceviche isn't too bad either.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

DAWGONIT said:


> Don't particularly target them, but if a legal one ends up boatside, in the box.


Oh yes, he goes in the box....and then straight to someone else's fridge


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree with Brad. Trigger throats all the way! I do like fried cobia though. Nichols seafood has awesome fried cobia. My favorite fish to eat around here is fried jack fish from backwater river. Don't hate😊


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brant Peacher said:


> I agree with Brad. Trigger throats all the way! I do like fried cobia though. Nichols seafood has awesome fried cobia. My favorite fish to eat around here is fried jack fish from backwater river. Don't hate?de0a


That's because you're from Milton, Brant. Lol.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

well if any of you guys dont want a cobie just feel free to drop it on by or call me ill drive as far as milton to pick it up.

covered in olive oil seasoned and grilled. mmmmmmmmm


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris V said:


> JD, last year was the worst cobe run I've experienced. It may be wishful thinking, but I don't think it gets worse than that (knock on wood)


I caught at least ten one day off of a whale shark out of the kayak but every single one was 30" or so. I could have sat there and caught them all day off that shark. There had to have been 75-100 swimming with it. 

I would get my yak right beside the shark, target the biggest cobe I saw and literally try to drop my jig on its head. No casting, just lower my rod tip till the jig was in the water. Problem was, all of the smaller ones were more aggressive and would follow my jig in the air before I dropped it in the water and smash it instantly not giving me a shot at the bigger ones. Was still a damn cool experience riding along side a 20ft whale shark in a 12ft kayak being swarmed by dozens and dozens of cobia! :thumbup:


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

sniper said:


> There are few saltwater fish offshore I'd turn down. I have my favorites. 'Grouper, Mahi' but I like fish.


Im the same way... growing up on the water we ate just about everything we landed.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

What makes mahi so special? Its good but to me its like chicken, rather bland but good enough and can be prepared in several different ways. 

I like a fish that has flavor of its own and IS the main high light of the dish, not part of it as I find mahi and other extremely mild fish tend to be.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*If you don't like them, don't kill them.*

I never keep one these days but do like to catch them. When I was a kid I ate way too much Cobia and Kingfish fried, broiled, salad, and canned. 

Back when I was chartering down here Cobia were the mainstay of my summer business. It was a rare day between April and the end of September that my clients didn't catch several Cobia and sometimes 20 or more. Cobia much over 50 pounds are not very common here but I have caught several over 80, maybe one that size every 5 years or so. I always encouraged catch and release on all species both for the conservation end and from the standpoint of not wanting to clean more fish than I had to.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Call me crazy but, Cobia is one of my favorites. But then again, I'm a fat boy, I'll eat anything!


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

I enjoy eating them, they have a very unique texture to them. Fried,stuffed,wrapped in bacon. Ill keep a few Ivkill to eat during the spring, but not wasting any room in my freezer for it, gotta have space for the mahi,snapper,wahoo!


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

*Cobia*

I can't believe what I've been reading here about how bad Cobia is! You catch em and I'll take em. To each his own. :thumbsup:


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

my vietnease friend likes the heads and stomachs, along with the whole fish


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, Release them if u dont want them. They are non existant now compaired to how they used to be. Spear it & give it away? Whats the point besides the spear? They need to be a game fish. Then their numbers would rebound. Needs to be a slot limit on them with no sale.:yes:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

KingCrab said:


> Well, Release them if u dont want them. They are non existant now compaired to how they used to be. Spear it & give it away? Whats the point besides the spear? They need to be a game fish. Then their numbers would rebound. Needs to be a slot limit on them with no sale.:yes:


I don't spear any fish and then take it home just to give it away. I only spear cobias, or any other species, if I or any any of the other divers on the trip likes them. If not, I don't bother with them.

By the way, spearing places a lot less stress on the fish population than catching them by hook since only the right species and legal sizes are targeted. :thumbsup:


----------

